# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.03 - MT817x Series support, new features

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.03 - MT817x Series support, new features* 
Base:
Base     - DA v1844 support tested on all platforms
Base     - MT8172 support activated
Base     - MT8173 support activated
Base     - MT8176 support activated
Base     - Info reading improved ( in some cases device info can be empty )
Base     - Startup issues on some machines fixed
Base     - Autoupdate feature revised 
MemoryTool: 
MemTool  - Partition types detection improved
MemTool  - InitPreloader option revised  
Flasher:
Flasher  - Activated flashing support for LEGACY signed FW types ( ver3, ver4 )
Flasher  - Customization model revised
Flasher  - DL Fix / ADL Checksum revised
Flasher  - Cheksum issue on 6572/6582 fixed  
Flasher  - MT6570 NAND support fixed 
Flasher  - Flashing support for secure FW readout from LEGACY signed devices ( fused )
Flasher  - More info, state and other debug stuff during secure types flashing  
FWReader: 
FWReader - Activated reading for LEGACY secured phones ( for fused devices )
FWReader - Secure state and signature type info during reading 
FWReader - Secure workaround for cpu-paired security on fused devices ( FW completey safe for flashing )
FWReader - More types supported for safe read
FWReader - Info reading improved ( in some cases device info can be empty )  
Other:
Other    - Preloader parsing issues with some new platforms fixed
Other    - Lot of small fixes and changes, reported by users
Other    - BootHelper updated 
Service:
Service  - Security repair revised
Service  - FixDL option activated
Service  - Format FS revised, ENCRYPTION issues, bootloop issues fixed on some platforms/devices 
Platform:
Platform - MT8172 support activated
Platform - MT8173 support activated
Platform - MT8176 support activated
Platform - MT2601 support activated
Platform - MT6582 support optimized
Platform - MT6572 support optimized 
Loaders:
LoaderDB - New agents included (Teksun, Lenovo, Tecno, CAT, COMIO, Gionee)   *Thanks to : kamal_singla, gracy_elec and other our users for providing files and/or testing*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة اخي يوسف_

----------

